# Substitute for Anderson Handy-Stick



## Speed Racer

A regular old lunge whip will work just fine. You don't need any special, magic tools. :wink:


----------



## Hidalgo13

I see people using lunge whips like Speed racer said, but just be careful to not leave it lying on the ground too much, because (unlike Clinton Anderson's stick, and it's probably the only difference) if your horse steps on it, it can crack in two. lol :wink:


----------



## Scoutrider

Speed Racer said:


> A regular old lunge whip will work just fine. You don't need any special, magic tools. :wink:


Agreed 1000%. I actually used a dressage whip with a length of baler twine tied to the end for a while, ha ha

There are other, cheaper manufacturers that make equally serviceable stick/string rigs for a much more reasonable price.

I use groundwork similar to CA, and, honestly, using the tail of the lunge line works just as well for me. :wink:


----------



## jefra

Thank you so much! this is exactly why I wanted to ask you guys.


----------



## franknbeans

If you are only needing the stick, without the string, get a golf club from a thrift store and cut off the head of the club. Many are fibergalss, just like the handy sticks are.......got that idea from my Parelli trained BO! 

I do suppose you could attach the leather loop at the end for the string fairly easily......


----------



## Rockabillyjen33

*Make a great one for under $20!*

I just made my own. At our local Army Surplus I bought a lightweight aluminum walking pole (like a ski pole for hikers) which is basically what Clinton uses (he refers to it as a ski pole several times). It is light, durable, adjustable in height (set it to 4 foot length) has an ergonomic handle grip on the end, and a rubber cap for the end that slides off. I attached a 6 foot length of cord/rope and the rubber cap holds my "flag" (a $1.39 black bandanna). It works perfectly. It's strong enough to really rub and scratch my horse when I am desensitizing and easy to use. The flag and rope ends remove easily when I don't want them on. I figure having $400 worth of his training DVDs is enough, Clinton doesn't need my extra $70 for his handy stick. Mine cost me $18.99.


----------



## gypsygirl

I just use my hanf and point or if I need something longer (like to throw over their back) I use the end of the rope. I started usind his methods after a broke my arm and hand so I couldn't hold a stick or whip !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharliGirl

I made my own stick with a fiberglass fence post and a rubber golf club handle. I glued the leather tag on the end, attached some rope, and had a training stick for under $15.


----------



## Crickett

A long branch with a stiff string tied on the end. Virtually no cost at all.


----------



## Nine

I bought a 4 ft fiberglass "post" from Running's Fleet and Farm. $.69 tax included. I use electrical tape to attach a string on the end and for the handle. It's lightweight and long enough. And it has reflector tape on the "horse" end, so is quite visible, even in the evening. Easy to find if I set it down.


----------



## SamboStar

I bought one on eBay from someone who makes them - I felt too overwhelmed to make my own (even though I practically make all of my other equipment, lol) - but I still have it, even though it got left in a mouse-infested garage and the leather popper at the end of the string got eaten (thank goodness the handle was the only other part of the stick touching the ground, not the leather tab on the end!) I just replaced the leather popper with part of an old dog leash...

Sometimes, I just use the lead instead of the whole stick thing, but it's nice to use the stick and be safe from getting kicked of run over!


----------



## Juniper

Our local tack store sells a close facsimile for $17.00. I got a CA stick from a friend and the one from the tack store to have in my trailer and I cannot tell the difference between the two. So call all your tack stores if you don't end up making one and see if they have any.


----------



## Fowl Play

Juniper said:


> Our local tack store sells a close facsimile for $17.00. I got a CA stick from a friend and the one from the tack store to have in my trailer and I cannot tell the difference between the two. So call all your tack stores if you don't end up making one and see if they have any.


I also bought a "knock-off" at a tack store for less than $20. The String comes off, just like CA's, and the feel is identical. 

I have noticed a difference in the feel/function of the halters and ropes, but the stick and string are easy to get cheap.


----------



## momo3boys

I made one out of half a wooden broom handle, drilled a hole in the end and tied a leather shoelace to it. If I want more to the end I can just tied it to the leather. It works great to keep my boys out of my space when we are lunging.


----------

